# Dexter's day out



## cljohnson (May 13, 2012)

Dexter meets Tusker




[/IMG]




A little butt sniffing. Pretty Normal except one is a Warthog and the other is a Daschadore. 



[/IMG]
Dexter meets Taggalong the baby porcupine. 



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## tortadise (May 13, 2012)

looks like dexter had some fun.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2012)

Dexter has an adorable face!


----------



## cljohnson (May 13, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Dexter has an adorable face!



Thanks I agree. He is the coolest little dog in the world. At least the coolest dog in his little world.


----------

